# Riser Block for Delta 28-276 14" bandsaw



## beamrider (Mar 19, 2010)

Is it possible to use another company's riser block for this model? For some reason, the stock Delta riser block varies anywhere from $119 + tax and shipping to about $150+. I see what appears to be basically the same thing, for Grizzly bandsaws, for about $70, and I'm wondering just why the price would be so much different. Has anyone modified a Grizzly block to fit this particular Delta bandsaw? Grizzly lists a H7316 and an H3051 block kit, which appear to be the same. Any help appreciated!


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

If the holes line up and the bolts fit, there shouldn't be a problem. Try the grizzly, you can always return it if it doesn't fit.

Here's a link I found.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?referrerid=5960&t=88757

Copy and paste that into your browser because I have yet to figure out that link thing. If someone wants to tell me how to do that, thanks.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess it does work.


----------

